

Young Internet stars wait out the crash in Cyprus, make video - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/10/what-me-worry-young-internet-stars-spend-wait-out-the-crash-in-cyprus-make-video

======
smoody
could they be the seven horsemen of the startup apocalypse?

